# Screen splits in half?



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

I got my new pc back in January of this year and everything has been fine for the first couple months. Recently there has been this problem where the display of the monitor flips sides. It is difficult to describe so I attached a picture of what happens. It occurs when I am playing a game or watching a video, which I assume would be graphics card related. The card is and AMD Radeon 6950 with no overclocking, everything in the pc is running at its default settings. This has been a problem for 2 or 3 weeks and is really bothering me. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like the image is rolling (ie: left to right).

I've only seen that occur on CRT models, and was usually a monitor issue.

Verify the display settings are correct (ie: resolution and refresh rate). In particular, the refresh rate...should be @60hz


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

The resolution is at 1920x1080 and the refresh rate is at 60hz. The monitor is an LG LED IPS236V if that helps at all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the monitor on another PC and/or test a different monitor on that PC.

That will determine if you have a monitor or PC issue.


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

I do not have access to another monitor or system at the moment so I am doing what I can with what I have. When this happens, if I sleep the pc and then wake it up, the problem will be fixed. Also, if I disconnect the monitor while it has the problem, when i reconnect it the flipped image will still be there. Another detail is that I cannot move the mouse arrow through the split. If I move it past the left side of the monitor, it will come out on the right side and vice versa.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not "flipped". The left side of the screen (with the Start button), is moving to the left and wrapping back onto the right side of the screen. The "line" that you cannot cross, is the right and left side of the desktop.

As I said, I've only seen this occur on CRTs. Which is typically a fault with the CRT. Without swapping parts, I don't know how you can accurately determine which part is faulty.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Another thing you will want to check is the cable...

Make sure it is securely attached at both ends... Also, try a different cable if you have one available.


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

I have tried it with multiple cables and the issue is the same. Another thing I would like to add is that one time when this happened, the screen flashed and there were lines across it. Then it went black for a couple seconds. When it returned there was a message saying that the display driver had stopped responding but recovered. This has only happened once, most of the time the screen will just sit with the distorted image. I have updated the drivers for the card but it still has not been fixed. I would have included this in the original post but it was so long ago I almost forgot about it.


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

I have switched to a Nvidia 9800 GT that I had lying around and I will try to see if the issue will still occur.


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

After using the 9800 for a few hours, it seems the problem has stopped completely. It happens when I am 10-20 minutes into a game, but I have been playing for an hour or so. This must narrow it down to the card or the driver right?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would place my bet with the video card itself... Or the video card isn't getting enough voltage.

The 6950 uses quite a bit more power than the 9800 and may well be overpowering your Power Supply.

What brand/model/wattage is your PSU?


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

It's an Xtremegear 700W, I'm not exactly sure what model.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That power-supply is Bottom-of-the-barrel bad! It is likely what originated your video problem.

I am not going to say a new power supply will solve your current GPU issue, but I will say that buying a new power supply will save your PC in the long run. 

Newegg has a Corsair TX750 on sale right now (Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply) until 5/7

Otherwise, my suggestions are
Corsair TX 650/750/850 (Stay away from GS models)
Seasonic X650 (modular)

EDIT:
Good reading and more information...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## placeholder (May 1, 2012)

Ok thanks I'll try that and get back to you.


----------

